# Re-paint foot/housing assembly of Minn Kota TM!!



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Bonecracker said:


> The foot/housing assembly on my new to me Minn Kota has some paint loss bout the size of a golf ball and it looks like it was caused by RUST from where it makes contact with cradle for extended periods! The trolling motor works great just need to remove the old rusted paint as it's flaking away and repaint the foot. Any recommendations??



Sand it etch it , Zinc chromate , then Final paint You can get "Rattle cans" at a marine supply ...

or take it to a Prop shop they will have and use the same stuff ...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My TM banged into a oyster bar by my grandson and scratched the new surface. I plan to sand it and paint it with bildge paint. Zinc chromate is too expensive


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Lowes Appliance Epoxy in a spray can...works well and matches color.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> My TM banged into a oyster bar by my grandson and scratched the new surface. I plan to sand it and paint it with bildge paint. Zinc chromate is too expensive


Rattle can zinc chromate primmer is under 10 bucks.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Rattle can zinc chromate primmer is under 10 bucks.


Wow I called my paint store and they wanted $140 for a quart. We're you get the rattle can


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

This is my start, $7.99 plus shipping! http://www.ebay.com/itm/351707988425?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Wow I called my paint store and they wanted $140 for a quart. We're you get the rattle can


The rattle can stuff isn't as good as the high dollar 2 part stuff, but it works pretty good. http://www.pbsboatstore.com/zinc-chromate.html?feed=Froogle&gclid=CNCahvbMqswCFRRZhgodUhQD0A
West marine sells it for like 5 bucks more SMH


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Bonecracker said:


> The foot/housing assembly on my new to me Minn Kota has some paint loss bout the size of a golf ball and it looks like it was caused by RUST from where it makes contact with cradle for extended periods! The trolling motor works great just need to remove the old rusted paint as it's flaking away and repaint the foot. Any recommendations??


I used truck bed liner. There was an article on Saltyshores.com a while back on this. Easy to do and very resilient.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

DBStoots said:


> I used truck bed liner. There was an article on Saltyshores.com a while back on this. Easy to do and very resilient.


http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums... Professional Repair/IMG_1845_zpsgtt9jjht.jpg


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Wow I called my paint store and they wanted $140 for a quart. We're you get the rattle can


I've used this for years: http://www.lowes.com/pd_89137-90-V2..._clickID=1ecc75ea-0925-4c10-a348-726bfbe9861c


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

Most NAPA auto parts stores sell zinc chromate


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Bonecracker said:


> The foot/housing assembly on my new to me Minn Kota has some paint loss bout the size of a golf ball and it looks like it was caused by RUST from where it makes contact with cradle for extended periods! The trolling motor works great just need to remove the old rusted paint as it's flaking away and repaint the foot. Any recommendations??


Did you complete your project? Let us know how it went and share some pictures!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> Did you complete your project? Let us know how it went and share some pictures!


This got me motivated to do mine - due to that same rust spot where it sits in cradle. Thought it would be a 3 hour job. When they mean spray with ambient air temp between 60 and 80, like it said on back of zinc chromate paint, I think they mean it. I tried to do it in SW FL yesterday and it turned to a mess. Paint never dried, peeled, etc. Spent last evening grinding all off. Got it all cleaned up and into my air-conditioned shed. Shot primer last night and a finish coat this AM. Looked smoother this time. Gonna shoot another finish coat now. One thing, when they say spay in well ventilated area, they mean it too. Wearing a respirator it was no problem but as I left shed, and took off mask, it was foul. Can't be good for you. Hopefully will dry up nice and hard this time. I don't want to do any more sanding.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

timogleason said:


> This got me motivated to do mine - due to that same rust spot where it sits in cradle. Thought it would be a 3 hour job. When they mean spray with ambient air temp between 60 and 80, like it said on back of zinc chromate paint, I think they mean it. I tried to do it in SW FL yesterday and it turned to a mess. Paint never dried, peeled, etc. Spent last evening grinding all off. Got it all cleaned up and into my air-conditioned shed. Shot primer last night and a finish coat this AM. Looked smoother this time. Gonna shoot another finish coat now. One thing, when they say spay in well ventilated area, they mean it too. Wearing a respirator it was no problem but as I left shed, and took off mask, it was foul. Can't be good for you. Hopefully will dry up nice and hard this time. I don't want to do any more sanding.


Hope it turns out ok. Like my wife always says to me, "Did you read the directions?"!


----------

